# How-to on TeXLive



## YuryG (Nov 15, 2018)

Is there any how-tos concerning current TeXLive in FreeBSD ports? I've just installed huge 2GiB port to discover there's no `pdflatex` there! Also how to install additional fonts? I couldn't find .map files that I used to have in previous versions.
May be more specific forums to advise me? I need them for manual font installation, don't I?


----------



## Polyatomic (Nov 15, 2018)

May I.
`/usr/local/sbin/pkg -d which `which pdflatex`` gives:

```
DBG(1)[66654]> pkg initialized
/usr/local/bin/pdflatex was installed by package tex-formats-20150521_2
```
Is that the pdflatex you are looking for?.
pdflatex is a symbolic link to pdftex(1).


----------



## YuryG (Nov 15, 2018)

I see they made tremendous complexity out of everithing.
On a clean system I've installed texlive ports. Now I need tex-formats and learn for months again where to put all that used to work...


----------



## olli@ (Nov 15, 2018)

Which ports did you install? I simply installed the print/texlive-base port, and pdflatex was included.


----------



## YuryG (Nov 15, 2018)

I have texlive-base, texlive-texmf, texlive-texmf-source…
And still “command not found” for pdflatex.
And .map fonts files, where are they?


----------



## YuryG (Nov 15, 2018)

Polyatomic said:


> …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what is strange for me, I have an old machine also, so with working `pdflatex`, and `pkg which` says me that it (`pdftex` specifically) was installed by print/tex-basic-engines, (not print/tex-formats as for Polyatomic, also!) so, not texlive, which I also have and have it up-to-date.
So, the reason for such a cumbersome system like TeXLive and its associates to have good How-to. (And, by the way, tree structure and management in FreeBSD is different from other -unices.)


----------

